# This f**king acne!



## pitshack (Apr 21, 2016)

I apologize in advance for all the newb questions. I have some serious acne going on and am looking for some suggestions to clear this shit up. I'll take any suggestions at this point including voodoo and witch doctors if it will help. I'm going to be spending some time with some of my wife's family in August. They're great folks but are total squares, they're also not stupid and are going to know the second I take my shirt off that I'm on gear (they suspect as much already). I tried posting a pic of my back but It kept saying upload failed? Believe me, the shit is bad, like pepperoni pizza bad.

I know some of my current breakout is because I got sloppy with my shot schedule while coasting. Since I'm going to be starting a blast in 10 days with some pretty serious androgenic stuff I was hoping I could get some info. As soon as I start the blast I'm going to an every day shot schedule in the hopes that will help.

What I've tried so far:

Salycilate soaps - useless
Benzoyl peroxide - useless (I swear it makes the acne worse)
Pantothenic acid - Used to work like a champ. Now I'm taking 15 grams a day and it isn't really cutting it anymore.
Showering 2-4 times a day - doesn't seem to really help.
Changing linens frequently - doesn't seem to do much.

Antibiotics are out because I have ulcerative colitis.

Accutane isn't really an option because I seem to have a pussy of a liver that can't handle stress so well (years of alcoholism/drug addiction  probably coming back to haunt me).

What I am going to try:

Tanning twice a week (I'm a pasty ass white dude so I'm kind of scared of burning).
Showering with dawn dish soap.
I've heard good things about zinc and evening primrose.

If anyone has some magical concoction or any ideas or help, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## psych (Apr 21, 2016)

Diet can effect it.

Tanning helps

switch esters


----------



## pitshack (Apr 21, 2016)

Switch esters? I never thought of that. That kind of sucks because I'm sitting on a bunch of test e right now.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 21, 2016)

What's your ai and how much?  As far as tanning,  use mt2 and you'll never burn and


----------



## pitshack (Apr 21, 2016)

Ai is arimidex .5 twice a week while cruising. .5 eod while blasting.


----------



## grizz (Apr 21, 2016)

If you haven't tried dropping carbs to under 50g a day, might be worth it. Worked for me in the past


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 22, 2016)

I would maybe try a different anti estrogen if nothing else is working.  Maybe try some aromasin, if you haven't already.  Just a shot in the dark, since nothing else seems to be working.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 22, 2016)

pitshack said:


> Ai is arimidex .5 twice a week while cruising. .5 eod while blasting.



I agree with Chris,  your estro has got to be very high with that dose.  Even adex at its saturation dose of 1mg/day isn't enough for most.  Exemestane @ 12.5-25mg would suit you much better and help out you acne.


----------



## pitshack (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for the info about the ai. Luckily I have aromasin on hand. I just didn't want to start using it until I finished up the adex that I have. I'm gonna start using it at the dose you suggested. Hopefully in a few weeks I'll start to clear up.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 22, 2016)

I run it at 25 a day and it works great.

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## GottaGain (May 5, 2016)

pitshack said:


> I have some serious acne going on and am looking for some suggestions to clear this shit up. I'll take any suggestions at this point including voodoo and witch doctors if it will help.



This gave me a laugh then made me think of witch hazel. Might be something worth trying.


----------



## Cerberus777 (May 11, 2016)

Up you AI or choose a different one. Add iodine was to you body soap.


----------



## *Bio* (May 12, 2016)

If the ideas that others have posted don't solve the problem, I think Accutane might be the way to go for you...talk to your doctor.  Before starting it, I would get some Synthergine, NAC, TUDCA, etc and get that liver to a much healthier place!  The doctor will monitor your liver function while you're on Accutane.


----------



## pitshack (May 12, 2016)

I thought about going the accutane route. My acne is so bad that it is definitely accutane worthy, but it bugs the shit out of me to think I would have to throw another drug into the mix.

Thankfully, right now my liver is fine. I just got labs done and my LFT's were great. Unfortunately, my PCP is not very cool with me being on gear. She made a it a point to say that my test levels were way to high and I need to stop taking test because it is bad for my heart, lol. So I don't see her being to cool with prescribing accutane, I also don't see my wife being too cool with it either.

The verdict is still out on whether the aromasin will help. It is definitely stronger than adex because within a week of taking it I crashed my estro to the point where my dick wouldn't work and I was getting bad anxiety. Although the acne did seem to be clearing a bit before the crash. My estradiol was 5 when I got labs done last week, so now I have to slowly let it build back up while adjusting the aromasin accordingly. I started running test/deca/dbol about 2 weeks ago so the estro should build back up pretty quickly.


----------



## johnnythunders (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey whats up Pitshack I know this is a super old thread.  The reason Im commenting is it can take a year/years for some people to improve their skin.  

I'm about to start a new thread on everything I've tried up and researched up to this point.  Is there anything you've tried that made a notable difference for you?


----------



## pitshack (Sep 25, 2017)

The thing that made the most notable difference for me was switching from arimidex to aromasin and injecting every other day, although the aromasin played the biggest part. After a few months of doing this I barely had any acne at all, just a shit ton of scars.

Of course when I start a blast or come off of one there is an increase in acne but nothing like it was. I'm actually only injecting twice a week now because I'm cruising, the acne is worse but still nothing compared to what it was. It was really bad dude!


----------



## Sully (Sep 26, 2017)

Have you tried tea tree oil? Works well for me. Usually dries acne up overnight.


----------



## K1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Didn't read this whole thread but the title made me think back...Man I use to get major acne running the old Mex pharma stuff...Shit use to make my skin stink to no end and the acne hurt like a muthafucker!


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 26, 2017)

I had the worse from deca and Eq...go figure. I never had it that bad though. Also, as the years progressed, I don't know if my body just got accustomed to having AAS/hormone levels upward, but I hardly ever get acne these days...for a long time. I do get an occasional zit here and there, but not like when I first started things.

Eating less carbs and higher protein helped me as well. 

I did notice that I would break out most when I shifted from low carbs to high carbs (i.e. refeeds). Many years back, when I would do CKD eating plans (ie Bodyopus et al), I would clear up during the week while in a low carb state, then I would seem to break out over the weekend when I jammed carbs back in for the reefed. The same thing happens to a degree with other similar plans. 

If I do a lyle McDonald PSMF type plan (protein only or something similar), I clear up and my skin gets dry, until carbs are reintroduced. 

That said, I don't hardly break out at all anymore, and in years prior, I only had a few bouts where it was bad. That said x2, I also have not used high doses of AAS in many years either, and I've been mostly off...with a lot of eating like shit too

Anyway, thanks for the updates


----------



## Viking (Oct 5, 2017)

The only thing to make a noticable difference for me was accutane. 40mg per day and it was gone in 1 month.


----------



## thefreak (Oct 7, 2017)

A good probiotic and more fibers/water can do wonders.


----------



## johnnythunders (Oct 9, 2017)

I've been looking into potentially switching esters.  I've always ran cyp for my trt.  I just recently tried switching solvents assuming it could be an allergy/inflammatory response (going from CSO to GSO).  It's only been a couple weeks.  Haven't seen a huge difference.  

I'll give tea tree oil a try also looking into probiotics.  Not to hijack the thread, I'll start my own about my experience but, I'm on a heavy accutane cycle right now (doc monitored).  Getting a muchhh slower response than my previous run on a lower dose many years ago.  It's bizarre.  F***ing acne:/


----------



## Viking (Oct 10, 2017)

johnnythunders said:


> I've been looking into potentially switching esters.  I've always ran cyp for my trt.  I just recently tried switching solvents assuming it could be an allergy/inflammatory response (going from CSO to GSO).  It's only been a couple weeks.  Haven't seen a huge difference.
> 
> I'll give tea tree oil a try also looking into probiotics.  Not to hijack the thread, I'll start my own about my experience but, I'm on a heavy accutane cycle right now (doc monitored).  Getting a muchhh slower response than my previous run on a lower dose many years ago.  It's bizarre.  F***ing acne:/



Try to avoid sugar and drink plenty of water as well. What dose of accutane are you on?


----------



## thefreak (Oct 11, 2017)

johnnythunders said:


> I've been looking into potentially switching esters.  I've always ran cyp for my trt.  I just recently tried switching solvents assuming it could be an allergy/inflammatory response (going from CSO to GSO).  It's only been a couple weeks.  Haven't seen a huge difference.
> 
> I'll give tea tree oil a try also looking into probiotics.  Not to hijack the thread, I'll start my own about my experience but, I'm on a heavy accutane cycle right now (doc monitored).  Getting a muchhh slower response than my previous run on a lower dose many years ago.  It's bizarre.  F***ing acne:/



Gut health is waaaaayyy underrated. It's pretty unbelievable what a good microbiota can do.


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 22, 2017)

Not keeping estrogen in check is the main culprit I see with guys using AAS. Diet can certainly help, oatmeal actually always helped me. Antibacterial soap. One of the best treatments I've found dead was scrubbing with witch hazel a few times a day. It works amazingly well.


----------



## striffe (Oct 23, 2017)

Clean eating and plenty of water. I found tea tree and witchhazel scrubs to be very effective.


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 24, 2017)

The only thing to ever work for me was accutane. Not used it for about a year but had no acne in all that time.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 24, 2017)

Low dose accutane keeps acne away.  In fact, I've read that many Korean people  use it regularly because they're so obsessed with clear skin.  They don't megadose as many docs in the States prescribe.  Less liver stress and an even amount of drug concentration seems to work very well.  I'll do one a week, sometimes skipping a week.  If I start to get oily, I'll use panoxyl soap bar or scrub.


----------



## SURGE (Oct 29, 2017)

I am on 20mg accutane now. Even a low dose works great for me. Some guys take far too much. Take 20mg and let it build up and see if that helps. Up dose only if needed.


----------



## MyNameIsJeff (Nov 21, 2017)

SURGE said:


> I am on 20mg accutane now. Even a low dose works great for me. Some guys take far too much. Take 20mg and let it build up and see if that helps. Up dose only if needed.


How long did it take for you until the skin cleared up? And did the acne get worse before it got better?


----------



## Twin turbo (Apr 24, 2018)

Had this issue blasted letrozol for 2 weeks. Also took a shower with dawn dish detergent cleared right up stuff dries ur skin up bigtime. Your estro is way to high usually when that happens not good.

QUOTE=pitshack;290596]I apologize in advance for all the newb questions. I have some serious acne going on and am looking for some suggestions to clear this shit up. I'll take any suggestions at this point including voodoo and witch doctors if it will help. I'm going to be spending some time with some of my wife's family in August. They're great folks but are total squares, they're also not stupid and are going to know the second I take my shirt off that I'm on gear (they suspect as much already). I tried posting a pic of my back but It kept saying upload failed? Believe me, the shit is bad, like pepperoni pizza bad.

I know some of my current breakout is because I got sloppy with my shot schedule while coasting. Since I'm going to be starting a blast in 10 days with some pretty serious androgenic stuff I was hoping I could get some info. As soon as I start the blast I'm going to an every day shot schedule in the hopes that will help.

What I've tried so far:

Salycilate soaps - useless
Benzoyl peroxide - useless (I swear it makes the acne worse)
Pantothenic acid - Used to work like a champ. Now I'm taking 15 grams a day and it isn't really cutting it anymore.
Showering 2-4 times a day - doesn't seem to really help.
Changing linens frequently - doesn't seem to do much.

Antibiotics are out because I have ulcerative colitis.

Accutane isn't really an option because I seem to have a pussy of a liver that can't handle stress so well (years of alcoholism/drug addiction  probably coming back to haunt me).

What I am going to try:

Tanning twice a week (I'm a pasty ass white dude so I'm kind of scared of burning).
Showering with dawn dish soap.
I've heard good things about zinc and evening primrose.

If anyone has some magical concoction or any ideas or help, I would really appreciate it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## odin (May 1, 2018)

I would recommend trying melanotan 2 if you plan to start tanning. It will stop you from burning and help get you very tanned. The tanning should really help with the acne as it did for me in the past. If you try mt2 start very low in dose. By low everything from 100-300mcg should be ok. It can make you feel very nausous so it's important to start it as low as possible. Zinc is very useful for skin and healing but I doubt it will get rid of bad acne but it's worth using daily. 

If tanning doesn't work try low dosed accutane. I doubt 20mg will effect your liver much. Use a good liver protector with it. Be careful tanning on accutane as it makes your skin more sensitive to sunlight.


----------

